# Adria vision 707 SG headlight alignment for France



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks


Just prepin' our new MH for it's inaugural trip overseas.

How/what do you do for the headlight alignment for France etc.
I presume beam benders are all too large??

PS going on Thursday if you can oblige ASAP!

Wilse


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Wilse, have a look here, are you lights the same Hella units ??

Colin


----------

